# Solved: Outlook font keeps changing



## empire96 (May 14, 2008)

I use Microsoft Office Outlook 2000 (not Express)
My default font is Times New Roman 12 Black, Format setting is HTML
Three issues:

1. Sometimes when I reply to an e-mail, the font and color of my reply e-mail changes to that of the sender. This doesnt happen all the time, but it happens consistently with the same people.
2. Sometimes when I reply to an e-mail, my signature isnt automatically inserted in my reply. Again, this doesnt happen all the time, but it happens consistently with the same people.
3. Some recipients have told me that they receive my e-mails with a yellow font color that they cant read without first changing it to another color.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Read this and see if it helps
http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=262172&messageID=2493040


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Does this happen when you delete the your automatic signature when you reply?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

jim, I love your new avatar - more realistic pic of you....


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks I worked hard on it and work hard for my money so you better treat me right.


----------



## empire96 (May 14, 2008)

I never tried deleting the automatic signature, but I'll give it a shot. I'd still like to use the auto sig, though.


----------



## empire96 (May 14, 2008)

That seemed to do the trick, thanks. It still happens when I respond to two particular people that my default font changes to theirs, but no one's getting invisible e-mails from me anymore, so I can live with that. Thanks.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a problem. Can you please mark the thread as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post?


----------

